

Ask HN: Which books, seminars, etc. on startups are "full of snake oil"? - devmonk

http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/24525/14-Reasons-Why-You-Need-To-Start-A-Startup.aspx<p>includes the following:<p>"It used to be a very old boys club or dark art, when it came to entrepreneurship. It used to cost a ton of money to go to seminars and buy books full of snake oil. It still exists, but people are starting to learn better."<p>Which books, seminars, training, blogs, etc. are "full of snake oil" based on your experience with startups?
======
devmonk
Original HN post on that article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1906977>

Article: [http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/24525/14-Reasons-Why-
Yo...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/24525/14-Reasons-Why-You-Need-To-
Start-A-Startup.aspx)

